# All Asia!



## machangezi (Jan 30, 2007)

1. Philippines

It took me over 6 hours of walk to get this one (pic number 1).  






2. Pakistan

I had to walk all the way to the top in -11C to bring this one to you.





3. Thailand 

I woke up at 4 00am to capture this but had to wait till 5 40am for sunrise. The kids came there right on time, unlike me.


----------



## MarkA (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice!  It seems all your effort paid off.


----------



## WildBill (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful shots, all of them!

Bill


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. All three really good.
And the stories you tell with them show that you practise your photography with dedication! Cool!


----------



## machangezi (Jan 31, 2007)

4. Chiangmai, Thailand

After spending few days in the Eastern part I continued me journey up north to Chiangmai. I heard a lot about this beautiful place.






5. Chiangrai, Thailand

I spent only two days in Chiangmai then moved to Chiangrai. The manager of the resort that I was staying in had interest in photography. He told me that I might be able to get some nice pics in a nearby abondened temple (3 km walk from the resort, no roads!). I took me camera and went out in search of the abandoned temple. It took me well over 4 hours to find the temple as there wasn't any map or guide with me. I was too disappointed when I got there. It wasn't worth a pic. Instead, I took some pics behind the temple.






Oh Christ! I can't upload more as photobucket's down due to some maintenance. 

Please do post your opinions and expert advices. 

Macha


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2007)

love #4, great view.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the shot of the kids.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 1, 2007)

6. Bangkok, Thailand.

Somewhere in Bangkok which I can't recall.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 1, 2007)

7. Mastung (near Quetta city), Pakistan

Can anyone guess during what season I took this pic?


----------



## nomav6 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to say I'm extremely jealous, and not only of the pictures, but of all the places you got to visit. #2 and #6 are my favs


----------



## GrfxGuru (Feb 1, 2007)

#4 & 7 are simply outstanding, very nice indeed.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2007)

Very nice.  Such beautiful places and you have captured them well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jedimario (Feb 1, 2007)

Great shots!  If you're trying to get sympathy by complaining so much, well thos opportunites seem to make up for the hardships lol


----------



## machangezi (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas. I have got over 2,000 pics saved with me. I shall share them one by one. It might take years, though.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 2, 2007)

8. Torabora, Afghanistan

Waiting for the referee to whistle. Buzkushi (goat snatching game) is a traditional Afghani game.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 2, 2007)

9. Torabora, Afghanistan

Trying to pick the goat up.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 2, 2007)

10. Torabora, Afghanistan

Grand dad's ready for some action!


----------



## machangezi (Feb 2, 2007)

11. Quetta, Pakistan

These houses on the mountains look cool at night. Check out the reflection.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 2, 2007)

My vote is for #4, #7, & #11. Although, they are ALL fantastic shots!!


----------



## machangezi (Feb 3, 2007)

Is anyone else having problem with photobucket? I, for some unknown reasons, can't get to the 2nd, 3rd, ..... pages of my account. It logs me off. I contacted the "support staff" but they're still not sure about the problem.


----------



## machangezi (Feb 5, 2007)

12. Quetta, Pakistan


----------



## machangezi (Feb 10, 2007)

13. Quetta, Pakistan.


----------



## machangezi (Mar 27, 2007)

Got some more piccies which I shall post tomorrow or a day after.


----------



## machangezi (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems like I have moved # 4 from my photobucket account. Here it is again.


----------

